# 1968 Safe-T Track Help Decoding



## Lukeduk1980 (Jun 22, 2009)

OK, Here is the code off of that rear end some of you guys were unsure of. 

KD 0 or a 6 3362

What does the KD and the rest of the numbers mean? ANyone please he,lp me with this one. Tnanks.

Lukeduk1980:shutme


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Check the code, in 68 WD is for an open and YD is for a Posi, both are for a 2 Pinion 2.93 ratio rear end.


----------



## Lukeduk1980 (Jun 22, 2009)

Yeah, I checked the code, definately a KD. The rear axle has so much rust on it and the they did not stamp these rear axles very well but I can confirm that it is a KD code. Unfortunately, I doubt this is a posi since the when I turn one wheel, the other does not turn. 

The code is KD 0 or a 6, etc. etc. It is also a 12 bolt reart end. any advice???

Lucas:shutme


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

12 bolt rear ends were not used on GTO until 70 and then only with a 455, your rear end comes back as a 68 or 69 Chevelle with 2.73 ratio. 

Rear Codes, 1968 Chevelle

69 Chevelle Rear End Codes


----------



## Lukeduk1980 (Jun 22, 2009)

Wow- So, my rearend came out opf a 1968-69 chevelle. Thats something new! Thank you very much my friend for the information!
Also, the code information was on the* front *passenger side of the axle. From the looks of your website, the codes for the chevelle are on the back. Am i seeing this right or no?

Also, can you or anyone else point me in the direction or website of what the rest of the numerical codes mean? Thanks

Lucas:shutme


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

The KD are for the 2.73 open(non-posi) axle. The next figure is probably an 0 to go with the 6. 06 is June. The 33 would be the day of the month but can't be, so you aren't seeing something clearly. Also the last 6 is probably a B to indicate which plant assembled it and the 2 indicates it was built on the second shift. Try using very fine sand paper and then a crayon to fill the stamps to read it better. Also, find the casting number in the lower corner of the center section. That will tell you what year it was for.


----------

